# Sweet Tart Flavored Yogurt



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2011)

Gotta try this under a different name because I know that anyone who loved Sweet Tarts as a kid is going to love this yogurt flavor.

Anybody who knows me knows that I'm always trying  something new.  Well, this new yogurt flavor that I concocted is very  good stuff.  I'm calling it sweet tart flavored yogurt, after that candy  we all used to eat when we were kids.

Why do I call it that?  It tastes just like Sweet Tarts, or very close.  Here's how I made it; and it's simplicity itself.

Ingredients:
16 oz. plain yogurt
1 package unsweetened cherry Koolaide
1/2 cup sucralose (you can use sugar or Stevia if you want)

Combine all ingredients with a wire whisk.  Serve ice cold.  Have a  glass of something to cleanse the palate.  This stuff is potent, and my  version is sugar free.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 26, 2011)

My fave as a kid, mmm, Sweet Tarts.  Will have to give this a try!  

Thanks, Goodweed!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds nice  I add honey, lemon and sometimes bits of mirangue also yum!


----------

